# How close is my mare to foaling?



## Savannah L (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and am looking for some advice about my mare and her foaling date.

A little back ground - this mare was with a stud from March to May of 2016. She was confirmed in foal before I bought her in June. In July I took her to a vet to see if we could tell how far along she was (since she was with a stud for 3 months) and the vet figured she was 3 months along and would foal this March. She is not a maiden mare, she has had 2 previous foals with no complications (so the previous owner told me and I believe that) but since I was not around for her first 2 I don't know what she gets like around foaling time.

She is an 9 year old QH. So far I have noticed a drop in her belly, her udder has been full for a while and was waxed a day and a half ago but not again since. When I "milk" her there is cloudy white fluid. He vulva looks more relaxed to me but now I see it every day and am unsure. The muscles all around her tail head and point of hips is like jello.

All these signs make me think she will foal soon but now I'm not sure. Since I live in a remote area and do not have a vet who can get to me quickly I want to try and make sure I am present "just in case". There are pictures at thw following link and any advice is appreciated! 

http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/sleavitt30/media/20170403_164122_zpsb6oe7m9v.jpg.html?filters[user]=146352545&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4

I just realised how big her head looks in the side pic. Must have had her head turned towards me lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She looks and sounds very close to foaling, good luck with the sleepless days and nights you are to have now (if you are lucky she will foal in the next 24hrs). Also, don't milk her. Express a drop or two but nothing more as she doesn't make extra colostrum or refill the colostrum that was already milked out. If you are daring, taste the drop/s of expressed milk. Bitter tasting means she is aways from having milk, bland tasting means it is transitioning, sweet tasting milk means it is ready for a baby. Please post updates and we will need baby pictures.


----------



## Savannah L (Apr 4, 2017)

So still no baby. I've started testing her Ph and Calcium, her ph has been sitting at around 6.2 for the last 3 days but her calcium isn't above 450. The little I take from her to test is sticky and opaque but not obviously white. She's still loving her food and doesn't seem to be to agitated although you can tell she's starting to get uncomfortable, she groans alot more when getting up. I'll post pics to see what you think


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks as though she could fill more in her udder but not all mares will. Please keep us posted


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She is a good looking mare! Do you know what the sire looks like for the baby?


----------



## Savannah L (Apr 4, 2017)

My mare foaled April 11!! With All the craziness and holidays and such I'm just getting around now to let you know! She had the cutest palomino filly with a big blaze. We named her Corona. When I originally posted I had moved my mare to an area that was a little nicer for her to foal in and also had a stall available in case the weather turned bad. She was there for about a week and a half. She was testing 6.2 PH for about a week. When she wasn't showing any more signs of foaling anytime soon I moved her back to where she is usually kept. I made a joke to my friend saying to watch, now that I've moved her back "home" she'll foal tonight.... Well when I came to check on her the next day there were 2 horses and not 1. So I missed the whole thing but the filly is happy and healthy and so is mom so I couldn't be happier. I'll post some pics! ?


----------



## Savannah L (Apr 4, 2017)

Forgot to attach pics... sigh....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's adorable! I love the name too!


----------

